# Advice for a first-time boat buyer?



## southGAlefty (Jun 28, 2010)

I've been doing a good bit of research on boats and I've come to the conclusion that I think I want something in the 20-24 foot range that will be ok for going offshore on as well as hitting the lakes and bays. I'm not going to be ready to buy for another 12 months probably due to me finishing up school this fall. I've scoured Craigslist, eBay, Classic Mako, and all the local classifieds just feeling out what I think I'll be able to afford (assuming I can find a job in this wonderful Obama-prolonged economic coma we are in). 

Do any of you guys have any advice that I might find helpful? Lessons learned from your previous boat-buying experiences etc? I don't think I'll be able to afford much more than a $10-12 grand price range but I've got the salt fever bad and just want to get on the water. Please don't say "your best bet is to charter fish," that's not the answer I'm looking for haha. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PaulD (Jun 28, 2010)

Your best bet isn't to charter! If you want to learn how to do something you gotta do it! What you need to ask yourself is, "What do I primarly want to do, inshore or offshore?" cause I don't care what anyone else on here says, there isn't a perfect boat to do both in.

So inshore or offshore?


----------



## southGAlefty (Jun 28, 2010)

More offshore and lake fishing I think. I like to surf fish but the chance at big fish is more enticing to me than bay fishing


----------



## PaulD (Jun 28, 2010)

OK, next question: What are you using as a tow vehicle?

Note: I've put many fish over 100 pounds in my flats boat. A big Tarpon is as tough as it gets, big reds over 30# on light tackle, 30# tripletail....big fish are everywhere.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jun 28, 2010)

I'll more than likely be using a half-ton Chevrolet Silverado 1500. 

Let me re-phrase, big fish that I plan on eating. Grouper, snapper, cobia, dolphin, etc. and I think I'd eventually like to fish some of the offshore tournaments once I figure out what I'm doing.


----------



## PaulD (Jun 28, 2010)

Honestly, with that truck it's going to limit you to a 23- small 24' boat. Which is enough to get you out there but it's also enough to get you into trouble! I've had 23' boats out over 45 miles before but it's not a smart thing to do if you're just getting started. Another issue you're gonna hit there is your budget. $20K will get you in a reliable 23-24' boat (Used) but if you're going to be getting offshore you can't skimp on your boat, motor, safty gear or electronics as they are your life line. If stuff goes bad out there it can go bad real fast. Your safety and your crews safety is #1 out there! You can't take it lightly, stuff goes bad out there and your not ready a life will be lost! 
You need to look at a early 2000's contender, bluewater, regulator, Grady white, sailfish or Palmetto in 23'. Your other option will be a rebuilt and repowered Potter Hull Seacraft or Mako. Make sure they have ample horsepower, fuel ( use rule of 1/3's and an aluminum tank) good electronics, GOOD WIRING! no cracks, good plumbing, etc. Shoot me a PM or give me a call and I'll help you out.


----------



## d-a (Jun 28, 2010)

Best to find a friend with a boat, much cheaper in the long run. 

Paul is leading you the right way too. I just pointed a friend to a 23 contender with twin 130hp 4 stroke honda's for 8K so deals are out there just be patience.

d-a


----------



## southGAlefty (Jun 28, 2010)

d-a said:


> Best to find a friend with a boat, much cheaper in the long run.
> 
> Paul is leading you the right way too. I just pointed a friend to a 23 contender with twin 130hp 4 stroke honda's for 8K so deals are out there just be patience.
> 
> d-a



That's the kind of deal I'm looking for! Haven't seen anything remotely close to that as of yet. As far as finding a friend with a boat..it may be cheaper but I'm not the kind of person who wants to rely on someone to take me fishing. I want to have what I need so that when I get ready to go fishing I can hop in MY boat and go. 

I'm not looking to go 40+ miles offshore, thinking more along the lines of 15-25, maybe a little more, and hitting the close-in spots. To begin with, I don't know enough about offshore fishing to feel comfortable enough to get that far out and there's no way I would be able to afford a boat that I'd be comfortable getting that far out in at this point in my life. I agree 100% on the safety issues believe me. I'm not one of these 10 feet tall and bullet proof guys we've all run into at some point. I really just want a decent, reliable, SAFE boat to learn on so that if the time comes that I want to upgrade and can afford it, I'll be comfortable doing so.

I really like the idea of a good, older classic Mako hull with new power and all the electronics to learn on. So far I have found this option to be the cheapest anyway. Everything I've read about the old Mako hulls has been good too.


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Jun 28, 2010)

Don't forget about the C-Hawks best center console I ever owned, one tough boat!


----------



## PaulD (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeh the only classic I like better than the Mako is the potter built Sea Craft. Shoot me a PM. I'll put you on something.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 29, 2010)

southGAlefty said:


> That's the kind of deal I'm looking for! Haven't seen anything remotely close to that as of yet. As far as finding a friend with a boat..it may be cheaper but I'm not the kind of person who wants to rely on someone to take me fishing. I want to have what I need so that when I get ready to go fishing I can hop in MY boat and go.
> 
> I'm not looking to go 40+ miles offshore, thinking more along the lines of 15-25, maybe a little more, and hitting the close-in spots. To begin with, I don't know enough about offshore fishing to feel comfortable enough to get that far out and there's no way I would be able to afford a boat that I'd be comfortable getting that far out in at this point in my life. I agree 100% on the safety issues believe me. I'm not one of these 10 feet tall and bullet proof guys we've all run into at some point. I really just want a decent, reliable, SAFE boat to learn on so that if the time comes that I want to upgrade and can afford it, I'll be comfortable doing so.
> 
> I really like the idea of a good, older classic Mako hull with new power and all the electronics to learn on. So far I have found this option to be the cheapest anyway. Everything I've read about the old Mako hulls has been good too.



It is still not that easy. As a boat owner the hardest thing about going offshore is finding some one who can go at the drop of a hat. You should never go offshore alone.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't expect it to be easy. The point I'm trying to make is I'm more comfortable asking someone to go and taking them fishing with me on my boat than I am asking someone to take me fishing. Follow me? 

I also know better than going offshore alone, wasn't insinuating that at all. My uncle and 3 friends were stranded several miles offshore for 3 days out of St. Marks back in the 80's because they some how managed to wring the prop off as they were planing off to come back in from a day of fishing, and the radio didn't work, no spare prop. You might call them half-cocked in that particular instance, I don't plan to be "that guy." That's about as close to first hand experience as I want to get of that.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 29, 2010)

hey man!
i'm gonna agree with the old mako hull with new power. i've never had one...but the smartest nearshore/offshore guys i've talked to about it, have consistantly said the same.
i'm a chevy man, if you got a v8 and good shocks and brakes...freakin pull it man! plan to make longer stops and don't tailgate! if your using a boat ramp..have 4wd or at least a locking diff. u should be fine! i've got 2500 peg leg and i spin a little at low tides when mud and silt cover the ramp with just a 20 footer. 
a guy on here somewhere...goes by screen name retired, i had lunch with him one day and he explained importance of sea tow or tow boat us. a years dues are like the smallest fraction compared to one nonmember tow.
i'm learnin too man and its fun!!! good luck to ya and keep us posted!!
don't let money or anything else stop you from doin what you want, be safe 1st, then just do it. i inshore fished for 3 yrs with cream puff, orange boat, before  getting the m bird. wouldnt trade those 3 yrs for nothin!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 29, 2010)

southGAlefty said:


> I don't expect it to be easy. The point I'm trying to make is I'm more comfortable asking someone to go and taking them fishing with me on my boat than I am asking someone to take me fishing. Follow me?
> 
> I also know better than going offshore alone, wasn't insinuating that at all. My uncle and 3 friends were stranded several miles offshore for 3 days out of St. Marks back in the 80's because they some how managed to wring the prop off as they were planing off to come back in from a day of fishing, and the radio didn't work, no spare prop. You might call them half-cocked in that particular instance, I don't plan to be "that guy." That's about as close to first hand experience as I want to get of that.



I understand, I do not like to ask anyone for anything, including take me fishing. You will enjoy your boat and the satisfaction of coming back to the dock with fish you caught on numbers you found is extremely rewarding. Paul is spot on, listen to him, he knows boats.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 29, 2010)

If you insist on buying a boat, be sure not to buy one that is underpowered.  It will suck all your gas running WOT when loaded.  Best to find a friend with a boat.  You do know that a boat is a big hole in the water that you throw money into, don't you?


----------



## jonkayak (Jun 29, 2010)

For that price you will have to find a steal of a deal or plan on working on it more then you fish on it. Another option is to listen to Paul and spend a little more money or either start out with something a little smaller and work your way up to a 21'+boat. Just my .02


----------



## southGAlefty (Jun 29, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> If you insist on buying a boat, be sure not to buy one that is underpowered.  It will suck all your gas running WOT when loaded.  Best to find a friend with a boat.  You do know that a boat is a big hole in the water that you throw money into, don't you?



So I have heard. 

B.reak O.ut A.nother T.housand right? 

What can I say? I'm hard-headed and do better learning my lessons hands on.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jun 29, 2010)

southGAlefty said:


> So I have heard.
> 
> B.reak O.ut A.nother T.housand right?
> 
> What can I say? I'm hard-headed and do better learning my lessons hands on.



Follow the triple F rule.  If it flys, floats or flirts, its cheaper to rent than own.


----------



## Slayer (Jun 30, 2010)

Buy your own boat!!!!  just be real careful and do a good job when you "define" what roles you will be mostly using the rig for....I had to be capable of bass/crappie fishing around atlanta, but also had to be capable of drifting the flats or using a trolling motor around oysterbars...but also wanted to be able to go "offshore" when the weather and circumstances would allow...I ended up with a 22' Nauticstar Bay.........3 weeks ago I was 26 miles out of Carrabelle!!!!  good electronics + a very dependable VHF radio(+ handheld backup) are considered MUST HAVES!!!!

give a good look at some 22-24 foot bay boats, ya might just find something that works for ya


----------



## capt stan (Jun 30, 2010)

parker phoenix said:


> it is still not that easy. As a boat owner the hardest thing about going offshore is finding some one who can go at the drop of a hat. You should never go offshore alone.



ding ding ding we have a winner!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B42 (Jun 30, 2010)

hate to jump in but what about a 23' proline 1986 with 225 would this be a good boat to go out at stinhatchee they have one at perry i am looking at


----------



## PaulD (Jun 30, 2010)

I would avoid that boat. If you want a list of reasons why shoot me a PM and I'll be more than happy to tell you why and you can see it for yourself. 
Here's the thing with a bayboat, they are to deep to work many of the inshore flats and if it kicks up they are to low on the freeboard to keep a wave from coming in plus they sacrifice deadrise to try to make them float skinny. The more deadrise the better the ride and the deeper the draft. A bay boat is the best piece of marketing ever but its NOT an offshore boat and you don't need to buy one thinking it is or your gonna get ya butt in a sling. I mean, I have a flats boat that I've taken out over 20 miles but when I want to go offshore I hook up to a 23'. When I want to fish inshore I hook up to the Egret. If you're in the market for an offshore boat get an offshore boat, don't compromise. Remember if you are not preparing for success you are preparing for failure. Boats, safety gear, electronics, rods, reels, line, hooks included.


----------



## bouymarker (Jun 30, 2010)

find a freindly boat mechanic to take with you or look the boat over. transom, floor, motor can make a 10k boat worthless.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 30, 2010)

A kayak - More fun,less hassle.

I've had many boats since my first little outboard 50 years ago.All kinds of boats and all kinds of fishing,including commercial. I have more fun in my 12' fishing kayak than _any_ of them.


----------



## cobra97 (Jun 30, 2010)

bouymarker said:


> find a freindly boat mechanic to take with you or look the boat over. transom, floor, motor can make a 10k boat worthless.



Good advice. I have a neighbor / friend who is a marine surveyor. Those guys are worth their weight in gold. You might be able to find someone that isn't too expensive. Depending on who you find, he may or may not be able to do an in depth engine survey but should be able to give you a general feel for the engine. I used him when I bought my twin engine inboard (that I subsequently sold after about 4 years due to health issues).


----------



## PaulD (Jun 30, 2010)

Owning your own boat is a very rewarding thing. I work on mine and many of my friends boats regularly, where it be service, add ones or just playing around with little improvements and modifications. It's like owning a house, you have renters and you have home owners. In fishing you have people who fish and fisherman. It's a life style, either you love it or you don't. If you have the passion own your own boat, fish hard, learn the trade and life a fulfilled life. If you don't have the passion, hire a guide once or twice a year or ride on your buddies boat a few times a year. You'll get out of the sport what you put into it and you'll get out of your boat what you put into it. If you own a nice boat (not expensive, nice) and you take care of it and you learn to fish you will gain more knowledge than those who don't and you'll see things you'll remember your whole life. 
I'll keep my eye out for you, buddy. I think you have the right attitude about it!


----------



## southGAlefty (Jun 30, 2010)

I appreciate all the input guys


----------



## jimboknows (Jul 1, 2010)

I grew up near Tampa/Clearwater...Mako, Aquasport, GradyWhite, Stratos or any deep-v, name brand center console (stay away from wellcraft IMO) are good to consider.  We currently fish 15-25 miles offshore in a 20 foot stratos (not the bass boat stratos) with a 150 evinrude.  Never a problem if you use common sense and watch the wind and seas.  Nothing like running offshore and catching grouper.  If you get an older boat, the hulls after 92-93 are better riding.  Get it surveyed by someone that does it for a living.


----------



## B42 (Jul 1, 2010)

found a  1992 grady-white dolphin with 2-yahama boat looks good from pic hard top new tanks new aft floor deck and support what yall think about that worth a look oh 25'


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Jul 1, 2010)

If it were me I would check out one of these. Majek, Shoalwater, or El Pescador


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 1, 2010)

Naaah, gotta stay to close to the hill in those.......


----------



## d-a (Jul 1, 2010)

Not enough freeboard in those for offshore unless its a perfect day.

d-a


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jul 1, 2010)

Rusty Shakleford said:


> If it were me I would check out one of these. Majek, Shoalwater, or El Pescador



You would be a brave and irresponsible person, that we would probably be reading an obituary about, if you went out deep in those! No way No way No way....


----------



## PaulD (Jul 1, 2010)

I would me never recommend taking a boat that isn't self bailing and has a fastback and low gunnels out in the ocean. EVER.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 1, 2010)

that ma jek thing looks fast?!?!?!


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 1, 2010)

PaulD said:


> I would me never recommend taking a boat that isn't self bailing and has a fastback and low gunnels out in the ocean. EVER.



What's a fast back? I totally agree on the self bailing especially in the small boats.


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jul 1, 2010)

wow. hey guys this is my first post here and this seems to be the most info ive seen in a while! kudos! i dont want to hijack this post but i too am looking for my first offshore boat. prolly in the fall or winter.

im looking to spend around 25k and would like to have something in the 25-30 ft range. something with twin motors. i realize this may not be possible  but who knows! the names im hearing most are mako, hydra-sports, grady white, and contenders.

a couple of years ago a buddy of mine had a 22ft striper and we would go 8-10 a season. i fell in love with it. (offshore fishing) we did alot of sheephead fishing at the cat reef and trolled for kings at j reef. but once and only once we made it out about 55mi and that is where it is at. dolphin are soooo much fun! he sold his boat and now i got nobody to go with. charters are fun but getting out there and figuring it out for yourself, that is where its at! anyways id like to have something that could handle a range of 60 mi or so. there is sooo much yet to learn!

awesome write up that paul posted too about owning a boat and having the passion! i think he was writing about me! lol!

anyways what kind of advice do yall have for me? thinkl i can find something quality and worthwhile in that price range?

thanks a load guys!

oh yeah.....if any of you guys are still trying to find some buddies to go out there with and help with the costs......... im always game!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jul 2, 2010)

Mako if it is an OLDER Mako.  

Here is mine.  Wife insisted on a cabin with a "head" in it.  I would have prefered the center consul but it is my second boat and my first wife LOL so had to compromise with her.  Had the wife for 23 years and not quite ready to trade her in for a younger faster sportier model yet.  

I paid 17 K two years ago as a return from iraq Gift / military retirement gift to myself.  Bought this in 08 and put over 250 hours and a 100 + days on the water on her.  

A 25 ft 1987 hull with a 2004 300 HP eng w/154 eng hours when I bought her.   (yes i would have preferred twins) Had the hull and boat/eng checked by a marine surveyor which Cost $500 but for my piece of mind was worth it.  

Boat has a livewell but I did not test it during the sea trial and it doesnt work.    Not sure it would have been a deal stopper but I would have liked to know up front.  

To both 4x4 and southGA lefty if you have not gone out a bunch, I suggest spending the time now going out with folks on here and helping split gas costs which are EXPENSIVE in boats that size.  You can pick up fishing techniques and get a feel for boat features you like.

On a small boat like my old 19ft bayliner fish and ski I could go all day on 6 -10 gallons.  

Now i get @ 2 miles to the gallon on a good day and a run to fishing grounds I prefer from the marina I use is a round trip of 75 miles  and that does not include a detour if we look for live bait (which also means about 1 1/2 gallons of 2 stroke oil and dont forget the fuel stabilizer or the extra buck a gallon at the marina for ethanol free ) .  You can do the math on the gas bill cause every time I see that cost I 

Also don't forget storage considerations.  Some neighborhoods have restrictions on boat size (the bloody communists) and Lift or launch fees vs self launch of a larger boat is different from a smaller boat if you do not have the experience.  

Not saying don't get a boat if that sounds negative above, I LOVE my boat and fishing is a huge part of my life just be aware of the cost difference between a larger boat and smaller boat.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jul 2, 2010)

10-4 thank you for the insight Sharkfighter


----------



## PaulD (Jul 2, 2010)

A fastback is a boat that has a lot of deadrise at the bow and is flat on the transom.

The thing about buying a classic hull is if you aren't very careful and a little lucky you can loose your rear. I love them but it's like buying a classic car.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jul 2, 2010)

Anything wrong with the Sea Fox line of boats?


----------



## milltown (Jul 2, 2010)

I just seen one CL that was in your price range and it looked like a good boat, but I don't know much about them.


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jul 2, 2010)

i have heard a couple people tell me to stay away from them but im not sure why. a friend has a 27 ft one and when we went out it got really good fuel mileage but it would jar the fillings out of your teeth. really rough ride. it had a few small things that had quit working but im not sure of the age so that may have been normal. on a comparison a 22 ft striper rode better on 3-4s than the 27 ft sea fox did on 2-3s.


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jul 2, 2010)

as you said sharkfighter, i would be all about sharing some gas to get up with some people to go and yea that would be a great way to learn about different boats. problem is getting the chance! lol! the people i know have alot of people wanting to go with them so they are limited in who they can take. waiting week after week 2 see if you will be able to go only to find out there is no room is dissappointing as h---. im kinda sick of it. (they are fishing today!) i dont blame my friends , i understand their position and the only thing i can do is buy my own boat. so thats where i am now! lol!


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jul 2, 2010)

im seeing alot of affordable wellcraft scarabs out there, are they worthey boats? they look fast but not real deep. are they good for fishing or are they more pleasure boats? thanks!


----------



## PaulD (Jul 2, 2010)

Seafox is probably one of the worse boats on the market. They are junk. We call well craft (Whale Crap)  . For speak go with a Back County or Lake and Bay for inshore. Offshore contender, deep impact, yellowfin, or Donzi.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jul 2, 2010)

I remember when I was boat shopping for Grady Whites when I was a senior in college too. 

Unless you live on the coast and have a lifestyle where you can "pick your days", then you'll be going offshore much less frequently than you think. And that's true whether you get a 28 foot Grady White or a 32 foot Pursuit Express. Well, on the Atlantic anyway. In the gulf, you have more available weather for small craft. 

I know you don't want to hear "charter"... but think about how much money you'll spend on that boat. $20,000 will buy you 4 trips a year for 5 years. If you split it with a buddy, it's 10 years of offshore fishing all four seasons. All the snapper, dolphin, grouper, tuna, and triggers you can eat. 

Tackle, rigging, gas, oil, maintenance, storage, insurance, tow service, bottom paint, fire extinguisher, electronics, launch fees, wear and tear on the tow vehicle, those are all thousands upon thousands of dollars in additional expenses every single year, on top of the price you pay for the boat. How much do you think it costs to respool a TDL50? How much is a case of ballyhoo? You'll need outriggers to nail the dolphins, and a downrigger for the kings, right? Cha-ching, cha-ching, cha-ching. 

Having an offshore boat doesn't even make sense for _most_ people who actually _live_ on the coast.

I've been 20 miles out in a pathfinder bay boat and felt completely secure. And I've been out 1 mile in a 26' cat and thought I was going to die. Just because you get a bigger boat doesn't mean you'll be fishing offshore any more frequently than with a bay boat. Think about that last time you went out on a head boat or a big sportfisher. That boat gets really small once the land goes away. The difference between 18,19,20,22,24 feet can be really negligible.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jul 2, 2010)

Fletch_W said:


> I know you don't want to hear "charter"... but think about how much money you'll spend on that boat. $20,000 will buy you 4 trips a year for 5 years. If you split it with a buddy, it's 10 years of offshore fishing all four seasons. All the snapper, dolphin, grouper, tuna, and triggers you can eat.
> 
> ..............The difference between 18,19,20,22,24 feet can be really negligible.



I am gonna have to disagree with Fletch.  

Of course there is a LOT of Benefits to going with CPT Ritchie or Capt Mike Weathers but off shore only 4 times a year?

I had a bayliner 19 ft and on REALLY calm days we could go to KC (11 NM out)and ONCE we went to CCA (18 NM out) but that was FAR.  

Now on my 25 ft I go at least twice as often and tend to target places like CCA , L and further.  

The ride between the two boats is WAY different.  Now granted i went out when predictions were good and the 2-3 predicted  were 5 fters about 4 secs apart and was nervous as heck bringing her back in but boy was i glad i was NOT in my 19 ft bay boat!

I can get off shore to the reefs about 2 or 3 times every month and that is weekends only.   In the 19 fter I was lucky one weekend a month off shore and couldnt target the deeper reefs I wanted.

Now granted it is dependent on types of fish you target.  

I am not targeting Dolphin wahoo and fishing the Stream.  But I get the occasional grouper, snapper, Cobia, spanish and yes KINGS with no downriggers, all the legal size Black sea bass, triggerfish  Bull REDS and others I can handle.  Plus on lots of days I just head to the sounds and Catch whiting and SHARKS.  

The advantages of having a nice size boat to me are HUGE and there is just no comparison to owning a boat and charters.  It is apples and oranges.  

Charter is GREAT for its purpose such as going DEEPER, expert guides, new techniques etc but I will be on the water about 50 days this year with most of that off shore.  taking friends and meeting new people, planning the trips, working on the boat (yes and paying) learning new techniques, scouting and plotting spots etc etc.  All that is part of it for me and makes it worthwhile.  Just not the same as a charter.  

Absolutely nothing wrong with staying inshore and targeting slot redfish, trout flounder and shark etc.  Throw the net and get shrimp and drop yer traps for crabs.  My current boat cant get up the creeks and I have to worry ALOT about sandbars and tides.  It All depends on TYPE of Fish you want.  

Oh and I have a Head on board for cruising with the wife and a cabin for her to lay down in and sometimes...............  

Again, there is no one size fits all solution but if u live near the coast this area has a LOT to offer a boat owner.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jul 2, 2010)

Sharkfighter said:


> I am gonna have to disagree with Fletch.
> 
> Of course there is a LOT of Benefits to going with CPT Ritchie or Capt Mike Weathers but off shore only 4 times a year?
> 
> ...



This is my train of thought as well. I'm about 1.5 hours from Mexico Beach/Port St. Joe/St. George Island so I feel like I could for sure get to the coast a couple times a month


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 2, 2010)

Im in the process of fixing up a 1973 20'Potter built Seacraft , its a great boat for a begginer salt water boater like me, it tows really good and is seaworthy enough to fish in and near shore, I plan to spend the next few seasons learning the ins and outs of fishing the Ga coast and maybe venture down to the keys a few times then move on up to a 23 or 25 footer.


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jul 3, 2010)

hey shark fighter, im gonna have to agree with you as well . i understand what fletch was saying about cost but there is so much satisfaction to be had from figuring things out yourself. when i used to go out regular, we didnt know diddle.but we learned a ton from the internet and we ALWAYS caught a cooler(at least) of fish. doing it on your own gives you so much satisfaction! thats why i want a boat. i realize it may not make sense financially but dude,i love it and thats what its all about! the learning! how many of yall have gotten burned out on hunting ,freshwater fishing, etc. thats why we always are trying to do something new!


----------



## Felton (Jul 4, 2010)

I think you are right in line with looking for an older Mako with new power. I don't think your first boat should be larger than 21 ft. I own a 1987 20C Mako with a 200hpdi. It is my first boat though I have been on and around boats all my life, I am glad I did not buy anything larger at the time. I am now ready to buy something larger probably 22-23 ft (that is going to have to wait a couple years). I have fished out to 27-30 miles on the Atlantic and 35 in the Gulf in my boat. The biggest problem I see you running into is weather. NOAA says one thing the weather does another. I live on St Simons so I can look out my window at the trees and tell what the water is going to be like. 

I think an older 21 foot Mako with good power would be a great choice for your first boat and what you want to do. It will ride better than my boat get good fuel economy and you will still be able to handle it at the boat ramp and dock. Make sure to have the boat and motor looked at prior to buying.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 4, 2010)

4x4man514 said:


> as you said sharkfighter, i would be all about sharing some gas to get up with some people to go and yea that would be a great way to learn about different boats. problem is getting the chance! lol! the people i know have alot of people wanting to go with them so they are limited in who they can take. waiting week after week 2 see if you will be able to go only to find out there is no room is dissappointing as h---. im kinda sick of it. (they are fishing today!) i dont blame my friends , i understand their position and the only thing i can do is buy my own boat. so thats where i am now! lol!



Have you seen Parker Phoenix's sticky thread at the top of this forum page? "Wish to Fish"


----------



## ejs1980 (Jul 4, 2010)

I've been lucky enough to have lots of friends with boats over the years. I have fished the gulf mostly. I wouldn't reccomend buying a boat under 24' for offshore purposes. We found that the 19-21 foot boats do well in the spring but once the pressure gets on and the heat builds we had to stay closer then we would like except for those few perfect days. I'm talking offshore built boats too not bay boats or skiffs. We also found that if you are pulling your 24' boat with half ton pickups every weekend you'll be replacing transmissions a little more often than you think. It also may be more boat than you want to have in lake seminole. There are many compromises in the 21' range but just remember your compromises don't end at the purchase of your new boat. You'll be compromising every time you hit the water. Wether it's on the lake or in the gulf you'll be depending on either perfect weather or the fish being in the right place at the right time for you to to catch them. If you don't mind leaving the house at five in the morning for some grouper fishing then getting there and spending the day trout fishing go ahead and get a smaller boat. If you want to be a serious offshore fisherman save up for a serious offshore boat. Just take the 300 dollars you would be spending on fuel every other weekend and put it in the bank and you'll be able to buy one before you know it.


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jul 5, 2010)

hey crakerdave, i saw that thread right after my last posting. what a great idea! ive already been invited once but unfortunately i have to work that weekend. swing shift can be nice during the week but it stinks on the weekend! lol!


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jul 5, 2010)

hey guys, how about these boat inspectors? how does all that work? where do you hire them from? and how do you know you can trust them? what is the going rate? do they have more contacts to boats? do they usually get you a better price on boats? im new to all this so sorry for the 1000 questions.

im starting to narrow my search a little bit. im kinda leaning toward hydra-sports, mako, or grady white. i know there are some other great brands but they all seem to be out of my price range.


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jul 5, 2010)

what have you guys heard about fountains and bajas? they seem to have alot of affordable boats on the market as well. they are really sporty and fast looking boats but i dont know how they  ride. there must be something im missing


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jul 5, 2010)

hey guys, how bout this one? this sounds like a good deal but ive never heard of the boat b4. is it junk? the motors should be worth that right? thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150463861265&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## getcha1 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Sea Fox*



southGAlefty said:


> Anything wrong with the Sea Fox line of boats?



Paul is correct. I have had a Sea Fox (256). It will get you fishing, but i don't recommend one. It is a wet ride and a wet hull. The wiring is sloppy. A wet hull will destroy all components below the deck. I don't regret buying the boat because it was a learning experience, but it did make me appreciate a better quality boat. Spend a little more money, listen to the guys on here, Paul, Parker, Stan..., do the research and go fishing. Most hobbies "are" a waste of money, but if you like salt fishing, none are more rewarding, imo.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jul 5, 2010)

So would a 19-21' boat be ok for going off to the nearshore reefs in the Gulf (assuming BP hasn't killed that completely)?


----------



## d-a (Jul 5, 2010)

southGAlefty said:


> So would a 19-21' boat be ok for going off to the nearshore reefs in the Gulf (assuming BP hasn't killed that completely)?



Yes it is. 

d-a


----------



## ejs1980 (Jul 5, 2010)

Depends on what you call nearshore. Something like steinhatchee reef which is about 11 miles will be no problem. When we grouper fished alot we had several spots between 10-20 miles that were no problem to reach with a 19' offshore boat. We could only catch grouper there through the beginning of may at the latest. There are also alot of places to catch grouper and snapper  close to shore around mexico beach. This time of year for grouper fishing we would be fishing in 50-60 feet of water. Thats a long ride bach if the water kicks up in the evening on the way back in. Right now trout are biting in 5-6 foot of water and a 19-21 foot boat is better for fishing trout right now than a skinny water boat. As long as you don't mind fishing for what you can when you can you'll be happy with a smaller boat. If you want to fish offshore 12 months out of the year you'll have fond memories of the boat you had before you got serious about fishing offshore. Me personally, I only enjoy fishing offshore 4-6 times per year. It takes alot of gas to go 30 plus miles out and back, especially once you get enough experience to ditch the public numbers and start trolling around and watching your sonar looking for your own honey holes. If I bought one now it would be in the 19-21 foot range because I'm not a serious offshore fisherman. If you decide on a boat in the 19-21 foot range get some advice on what your looking at. Some 19' boats perform as well as other 21' boats do.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jul 5, 2010)

ejs1980 said:


> Depends on what you call nearshore. Something like steinhatchee reef which is about 11 miles will be no problem. When we grouper fished alot we had several spots between 10-20 miles that were no problem to reach with a 19' offshore boat. We could only catch grouper there through the beginning of may at the latest. There are also alot of places to catch grouper and snapper  close to shore around mexico beach. This time of year for grouper fishing we would be fishing in 50-60 feet of water. Thats a long ride bach if the water kicks up in the evening on the way back in. Right now trout are biting in 5-6 foot of water and a 19-21 foot boat is better for fishing trout right now than a skinny water boat. As long as you don't mind fishing for what you can when you can you'll be happy with a smaller boat. If you want to fish offshore 12 months out of the year you'll have fond memories of the boat you had before you got serious about fishing offshore. Me personally, I only enjoy fishing offshore 4-6 times per year. It takes alot of gas to go 30 plus miles out and back, especially once you get enough experience to ditch the public numbers and start trolling around and watching your sonar looking for your own honey holes. If I bought one now it would be in the 19-21 foot range because I'm not a serious offshore fisherman. If you decide on a boat in the 19-21 foot range get some advice on what your looking at. Some 19' boats perform as well as other 21' boats do.



Most of my fishing would probably be out of Mexico Beach/Port St. Joe and maybe off of St. George Island and I don't think I'd mind picking my days. I'm not sure I'm into 3-4' seas so I'd be governing myself on that matter.


----------



## B42 (Jul 6, 2010)

what about a shamrock inborad say 26'


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 7, 2010)

southGAlefty said:


> So would a 19-21' boat be ok for going off to the nearshore reefs in the Gulf (assuming BP hasn't killed that completely)?



I'd say no but we run up to 45 miles out. I've been on 21' boats built for offshore fishing and they are not a smooth or dry ride in 3' seas. If I were you, I wouldn't even look at anything less than a 25' offshore type boat. 

Storms and weather change out there  in a matter of minutes and always plan for the worst case scenario. 6'-7' seas will swallow a 19'-21' boat- 1 wave over the transom and you're sinking. 
Don't go cheap or small on an offshore boat IMO because you're dealing with your life and others on the boat. There's plenty of newbies around here that have died over the years offshore when they didn't have the boat to get them back safely. Buy yourself an EPIRB and a handheld VHF with plenty of batteries too. 

There should be some nice offshore boats in the 50-60k range out there. A friend got a  29' donzi  this yr for 60k and came with all the goodies (bottom machine, plotter, radar, VHF radio, nice sound system, outriggers, etc). Really nice boat and it will F-L-Y


----------



## B42 (Jul 7, 2010)

that's what i am looking at now a 26' shamrock with a inborad they say thats a good offshore boat dont know i know someone with one they go out of mexico beach 30 miles and more not going to go less than 26'


----------

